# Goat judging, skillathon and quizbowl? Suggestion?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I want to set up a goat specific judging, skillathon and quiz bowl contest. I want.to have meat goat and dairy judging for sure. The skillathon would be general knowledge as well as specific things... maybe even fiber stuff! The quiz bowl is run the same way as horse bowls and dog bowls.... fish bowl style questions and all that. It would be random goat stuff!

Any suggestions for schedule, question topics... anything would be great. I think I will contact different local goat groups about helping sponsor as well as our 4H club.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

just google goat skillathon and you will get several sites with questions/answers.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

If you decide you want to do a fiber portion, let me know. I'm a fiber artist/teacher and happy to help. I don't know enough about meat and dairy yet to help much with that though.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

AmyBoogie said:


> If you decide you want to do a fiber portion, let me know. I'm a fiber artist/teacher and happy to help. I don't know enough about meat and dairy yet to help much with that though.


Ok thanks! We just are learning to judge sheep's wool and no one here really have any fiber Goats that I know of. But we.can still do question in quiz bowl or skillathon I'm sure


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I've seen a few folks talking about Angoras but this board does seem strongest in meat and dairy. I can think of a couple of questions that might be interesting for people with all types of goats. At least it's interesting to me. I've been a fiber artist for a bunch of years (and might have written a book) so I'm happy to help with anything you need on that line.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

You could try Judging so like get 4 Market goats and have the kids judge them like a judge 1st place to fourth place, Body Parts are super imposrtant Thats what everyone struggles with here  Hope it helps heres a link to what I meant about the judging
http://www.hummellivestock.com/judging-classes


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I raise angoras, and I do a ton with fiber...so I could help with that too
More users than you would think have fiber goats, but Dairy and meat are more common for sure.


----------

